# Electronic Turkey Calls



## Hooty Hoot (Mar 14, 2007)

Are these things legal in Georgia?


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Mar 14, 2007)

Just looked it up. Answer is no. Point of confusion..................Didn`t they legalize electronic calls for crows and varmits?


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2007)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Just looked it up. Answer is no. Point of confusion..................Didn`t they legalize electronic calls for crows and varmits?


They have always been legal for crows and varmints as far as I know. There was legislation this year that made it a question but once you understood that a coyote was not a game animal it was clear!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Mar 14, 2007)

But bobcats and foxes are game animals. I looked it up in the regulations and it clearly stated that electronically amplified sounds were illegal for game animals.


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2007)

Hooty Hoot said:


> But bobcats and foxes are game animals. I looked it up in the regulations and it clearly stated that electronically amplified sounds were illegal for game animals.


Correct it is also illegal for foxes and bobcats.  Are we going in a circle here?

I think you are confuse with varmints and fur bearers.  The only varmints we have to come to a call are coyotes.


----------

